# 282 Fe 5Th For Sale



## jergeo (Mar 17, 2013)

I have my 2010 282FE 5th wheel up for sale. We have only used it 3 times and can't see keeping it. My loss is your gain selling for $23,000 call 607-836-6156 or email [email protected] located in Cortland NY. This camper is in like new condition, I also have the tow up for sale which is a 2012 Ram Sport with tons of options if interested.


----------

